# Bacon, just bacon! ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (May 15, 2015)

Ok, a couple a weeeks ago I gots some sides, you might remember seeing some cracklin's and cracklings made.

I did something I never did before and trimmed the bellies before curing (so I would have scraps for cracklins).

Trimmed Sow Bellies













006 (2).JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






For lack of a better word I will refer to 'em as slabs. Slabs has a very loose translation so even though these I would consider mini's they still meet the criteria for being a slab.

I cut 16, plus all the trim was made into cracklins and one slab was cooked as a crackling pork.

The other 6 were frozen for a later date as I had a crammed full cure bucket as it was,.













013 (2).JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






As always I cleaned an disinfected my good brine or wet cure bucket.













003 (2).JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






Now I used Pops wet cure. Why, well with all the portioning, weighing, and converting from American values to base 10, gives me a headache. And daily turning? Pfft.... Someday I'll try it, I say that everytime as I get out the cure bucket....LOL

Nothing special I filled the bucket with the cure mixture, I left 'em in 3 weeks instead of two reallife caught up to me. Then when I started to smoke 'em I had smoker problems, Its always something! If you have a doubt where, this is what I believe Pop says.

*Curing Times*

*“Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.”*

They were so tight in the bucket I was moving 'em around once a week at least to ensure no missed spots.

I took 'em out rinsed and dried 'em, then set 'em under the fan to form a pellecle.













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






Sorry about the picture my eyes were all blury and bloodshot!

Due equip problems todays smoking unit will be the MES30 w/ the Masterbuilt cold smoke attachment.













012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






Preheat to 275, vents closed and no smoke.

So I then throw in the meat (After the pellicule is formed) note the probe is only sampling the chambers temp.













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






I open the vent completely, and leave the door cracked and start the de-water stage for an hour.

 After the hour, I insert the probe in the middle of the smallest piece on the top shelf, turn on the smoker, and regulate the vent. The thinest piece on the top shelf will always have the highest IT.













011.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






Look at that nice smoke!













016.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






 and the vent? Regulating the vent is about the only thing we can take credit for.













017.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






Its also why I can get so long a smoke out the AMP's as well as the cold smoker. Sure i could just throw it open but I like to feel like I am actually apart of the smoking process....LOL

So 6 hours at 108 IT and the pecan is starting to work its wonders. Just a bit of color. So thats 6 hours of smoke, one hour of dewater, and about one of preheat.













018.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






I pull it, bring it in and remove the rind or skin because at a IT of 108 it cuts off so easily.













022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






You know I don't think I am finished. Awhile back someone taught me about "double smoked". I have tried it a few times on andouille, smoked sausage, and of course hams. People here go absolutely crazy over it. I quit double smoking my andouille cause it was costing me a fortune! LOL

Since I have removed the skin, I figure maybe tomorrow I'll smoke it again to ensure a good coverage on that virgin fat left when the rind was removed.













021.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 15, 2015






The masterbuilt smoker = 10 degrees in the MES30.

As for the rind, I have a pound of pinto beans cooking with some rind in them.  Mmmmm......

Pinto beans, mustard greens, fried taters, and a pan of corn bread! I feel like Jr. Samples in the Hee-Haw Cornfield.... Yum yum!

Will take some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## tropics (May 16, 2015)

Foam that is looking good,lets see the money shot.I like an egg with mine sir.


----------



## rmmurray (May 16, 2015)

Excellent thread so far Foam! Keep it up. My mouth is watering. 
-Ryan


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2015)

Lookin'  good Kevin....


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2015)

Great Start Foamy!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Another day of TBS will make that stuff Bacon to Die For!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be Back----







Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 16, 2015)

Looks awesome Foam, nice thread !   Thumbs Up


----------



## thegreatmc (May 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> As for the rind, I have a pound of pinto beans cooking with some rind in them.  Mmmmm......
> Pinto beans, mustard greens, fried taters, and a pan of corn bread! I feel like Jr. Samples in the Hee-Haw Cornfield.... Yum yum!
> 
> Will take some more pictures tomorrow.



Just remember folks, the number to call is BR-549.

That looks really good. One day I'll get ambitious enough to make my own bacon.


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

Lets do an update.

Remember that pot of pinto beans? I smelled it most of the night cooking, you guessed it low & slow.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






I wish you had Q-Smell, ZOMG I must have been hungry for pintos!

Here's the slabs as they got up this morning, all chills and gigglie. Of course it befor they got their make-up on. Can you tell the one which one is skinless side up?













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






See ya kind of miss the color taken unless you can see what they started with.

Again pre-heated 275, placed the meat in the smoker, vent full open, door cracked. Yes they are still a bit wet, the stayed underwater for 3 weeks!

Here I will make a suggestion to all you bacon smokers using a probe. Mark the slab you used yesterday so its easy to find again, no other explaination needed.













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






An hour later insert the probe, turn the cold smoker on, crack the vent and close the door! And now look for something else to do.

I did set the alarm at 115 degrees, and the smoker at 100. Currently the IT is holding at 110, but it will slowly drop.

Back to the kitchen, the crème de fraise (Strwberry Liqueur) I started last week is just making happy happy sounds I don't know how long I'll last.

Mascerating:













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






Smoothing and making friends with the other quart jars.













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






What pretty color! I have to admitt this is really good stuff. Look at that pretty color after after only a few says!













008.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






OK, I'll be back with updates.

Party on dude (and dudettes)!


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

tropics said:


> Foam that is looking good,lets see the money shot.I like an egg with mine sir.


Thank ye kindly.

Actually I have something special I was hoping to try this year. If I get it figured out. More to come later about that.


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

RMMurray said:


> Excellent thread so far Foam! Keep it up. My mouth is watering.
> -Ryan


Thank you, I am not sure if my very most favorite is smoked chicken or smoked bacon. Not to sure I want to live in a world without either though.....LOL


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Lookin' good Kevin....


Thank you Dave. You know what it makes me want? A BLT with a large home grown tomato. Doesn't that sound good? I might even eat two!


----------



## welshrarebit (May 16, 2015)

That looks like way to much bacon for one person! I'll send my address if you help eatting it...

My local Costco has whole, skin on bellies for $1.99! I need my wife to take a trip soon...

Looks awesome!!! I'm following along on this epic journey of bacon...


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Start Foamy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I have never been an advocate of big smoke. I think meat should be kissed by smoke and not drown but......... Something about cured meats, andouille, bacon, ham, etc.... just loves that second dose. Plus after removing the skin I felt sorry for the nekkid side. About 4 hours in now I think, maybe 5.


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2015)

When you get sympathetic about how your bacon looks, you have seen the light.....  AMEN.....    :77:


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> That looks like way to much bacon for one person! I'll send my address if you help eatting it...
> 
> My local Costco has whole, skin on bellies for $1.99! I need my wife to take a trip soon...
> 
> Looks awesome!!! I'm following along on this epic journey of bacon...


 You need to try bacon, you need to make a crackling pork. ZOMG, that would be right up your alley! I bet you have already and call it some sexy island name. I couldn't believe I had never had it when I tried making it last week or two weeks ago (I have lost track of time). Thats like eating liquid love! Cracklin's too! Cracklins and some okolehao, drink yaself blind! But what a way to go!

Once ya make your own bacon, its no longer an option. And you got 2.00 bellies? Man..........


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome Foam, nice thread !


Thanks Justin, appreciate that. Comming up on 7 hours today in the smoke. about time to pull it out for the night. I didn't see much color earlier but at 110 IT I didn't expect much.


----------



## gary s (May 16, 2015)

Nice Looks really great

Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> Just remember folks, the number to call is BR-549.
> 
> That looks really good. One day I'll get ambitious enough to make my own bacon.


 If you have not read it yet, hear me...... once you make your own bacon, store bought just ain't good. Thats why they can get away with charging an arm and leg for bellies! They know you'll pay the price no matter how outragious!

Its really easy using Po's brine cure. And how many times do you get to sit and just smell the smoke all day? ZOMG its good stuff.


----------



## pc farmer (May 16, 2015)

Great thread Foam and great lookin bacon.

I need to make more but I have 4 loins curing now.


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

Update:

The smoker and cold smoker perfect! My hands smell totally awesome, I should go out for a drink but affraid I'd get mobbed!

So.......I let 'em dewater, and inserted the probe. Can you tell which side the smoke comes in and goes out? LOL Just a little color down the right side.













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






Regulated the vent













014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






TBS (you gotta look close!)













013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






While cooking in the kitchen, I went ahead and threw this in the mix. You have no idea what a difference a proper stock makes! I made some corn, cornbread. Used honey to sweeten and it rocked!













015.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






So a total of 7 hours in smoke, 8 hours in the smoker.

Look at that sun tan! Coppertone wishes they could do this!













017.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






The smoker this trip? The masterbuilt cold smoker. Its great for 6 or 7 hours.













018.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






I brought 'e, inside and I am like a proud papa....... Just look at these babies! They never broke 110 IT. I took 'em out with my bare hand its funny cause you don't expect 'em to be so cool.

Just look at this!













020.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






Oh wait let 'em move around and get 'em all to smile for ya.......













021.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






One more pivture girls all get together for the class photo...... Say Cheese













022.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 16, 2015






That smell, its soooooo good!

Thats it, I apprecaite everyone looking in, I am humbled to have made the banner. I can't wait for this to mellow, but NOT looking forward to slicing it!

Thank all for teaching me how to do this. Pops, I know your Dad is smiling cause I know my Pops appreciates it.


----------



## gary s (May 16, 2015)

Looks Great, nice job    You don't have to slice mine I'll do it when you drop it off !!!!        
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> When you get sympathetic about how your bacon looks, you have seen the light..... AMEN.....


 <Chuckles>

"Yes sir, come on down to Uncle Foam's tabernacle, bar, and smoke house. We promise to fill you fulla somthin."


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice Looks really great
> 
> Gary





gary s said:


> Looks Great, nice job    You don't have to slice mine I'll do it when you drop it off !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary. I think my current knive has started rubbing a nerve in the knuckle joint of my right index finger. It hurts like when you hit your elbow, we call that the funny bone although there ain't no funny there.LOL

My finger now has been numb and tinglie since I cut up those cracklins. That skin is tuff.

May have to see what I can beg the butcher out of. LOL


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Great thread Foam and great lookin bacon.
> 
> I need to make more but I have 4 loins curing now.


Thank you C-man, there is just something almost mystical about making bacon. It releaves my stress, it relaxes me, its almost like it takes you to another level. When I was younger I did it playing guitar, then playing pool, then.... a long road trip with the windows down, hair blowing and some cranked up tunes. Now I have come to making bacon....LOL

You did notice those are John Deere tractor hydralic fluid buckets I use? They are perfect. They are thick medium density HDPE, white so you can easily see any problems with dirt or any type contamination, and a very sturdy bail. LOL.. I did have to steel reinforce the bottom plastic shelf on the project reefer. LOL


----------



## welshrarebit (May 17, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> You need to try bacon, you need to make a crackling pork. ZOMG, that would be right up your alley! I bet you have already and call it some sexy island name. I couldn't believe I had never had it when I tried making it last week or two weeks ago (I have lost track of time). Thats like eating liquid love! Cracklin's too! Cracklins and some okolehao, drink yaself blind! But what a way to go!
> 
> Once ya make your own bacon, its no longer an option. And you got 2.00 bellies? Man..........



Okolehao? How do you know about Hawaiian moonshine... [emoji]128526[/emoji]


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Okolehao? How do you know about Hawaiian moonshine... [emoji]128526[/emoji]


Doesn't everybody?

There is two things a boat sailor knows about, one is cheap brew and the other ain't mom's apple pie. Its why all the shore pukes always hated it when a boat docked and the crew gets liberty.... We'd throw all our money alway and ruin it all for the gate guards.

Sorry man just messing with ya, think I told ya had a friend who was American Somoan. He didn't talk much, but when he did it was always good to listen. He also made the best raisin jack in the Navy!


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2015)

That double smoke does make my mouth water.


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

tropics said:


> That double smoke does make my mouth water.


Thank you but I have another question for you. Pig skins? Can I boil, scrape and make fried pig skins out of what I cut off my smoked bacon?

Never made pig skins and its an interesting idea. Those I cut up and put in the beans were tender really fast, so I am guessing they didn't dry out much if any.


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you but I have another question for you. Pig skins? Can I boil, scrape and make fried pig skins out of what I cut off my smoked bacon?
> 
> Never made pig skins and its an interesting idea. Those I cut up and put in the beans were tender really fast, so I am guessing they didn't dry out much if any.


Kevin I think that will work,you may loose a little bit of the smoke flavor. As long as you dry them they will puff up nicely,let us know. Gets thinking cap umm, boil-dry in smoker UMM.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2015)

Nice Looking Bacon Foamy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Must be Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great Thread too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

Ok, I gotta say I fried a whole slab with a pan of biscuits. I have had company all morning. I think they are calling each other as they leave. LOL

Heres the best picture I could catch on the run.













001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 17, 2015






Ok, now that I have fried some, I'll fess up. I cured this a bit different. Remember all the moanin and groanin I was doing about burnt bacon. When what could burn? Either the sugar in the brine or the protein. This time I cut both the suagr and the salt down by 1/3, leaving the cure the same. I fried the entire slab with High heat and not a single burn. Well a little of the meat did but it was because I walked away from the stove.

So put this in your notes, less sugar less burning. I miss the salt but it still has a good real good taste and its a load healthier ( I know, I should hate it).

Bisquits w/ fresh strawberry jelly and fresh fried bacon seems to be a hit, they all said we should make it every Sunday at my house....LOL I told 'em no eggs since I don't have chickens anymore. They offered to buy me some biddies...LOL Nope Nope Nope!

Bacon is a huge sucess.

Lower light picture













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 17, 2015






 Ya know I still have one cured slab unsmoked in the reefer (didn't have room to smoke it), and 6 more trimmed but not yet cured slabs in the freezer.


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Looking Bacon Foamy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank ya Bear.

Its good bacon too. I impressed myself and I been to a state fair, 3 county fairs and 2 goat ropins, not much impresses me anymore. <Chuckles>

Damn I gotta get a slicer, and a vac sealer.


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thank ya Bear.
> 
> Its good bacon too. I impressed myself and I been to a state fair, 3 county fairs and 2 goat ropins, not much impresses me anymore. <Chuckles>
> 
> Damn I gotta get a slicer, and a vac sealer.


Look in the barns maybe ya have them already


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

tropics said:


> Look in the barns maybe ya have them already


Actually in the big box with the pressure canner I found a "Meal sealer" It looks about 30 or 40 years old and I doubt it even works. Nope no slicer, that I would remember.


----------



## dave17a (May 17, 2015)

Great thread. Just did 2 more bellies myself. 1 in pops brine, other bears recipe only maple sugar. Feller does have withdrawl systems when no curing and smoking. Hate the slicing myself though. Good lookin stuff you got. Sending a pm.


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Great thread. Just did 2 more bellies myself. 1 in pops brine, other bears recipe only maple sugar. Feller does have withdrawl systems when no curing and smoking. Hate the slicing myself though. Good lookin stuff you got. Sending a pm.


 Thank you Dave. Looking forward to it.


----------



## bdskelly (May 17, 2015)

Outstanding tutorial Kev... I've never seen an MES packed like that!  















You keep the bar mighty high my friend. ...mighty high indeed.

Brian


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

Thaank you Brian, You seem to be having an epic smoke at your house today. Hope all the kids came to eat.


----------



## rmmurray (May 17, 2015)

Dad gum Foam, that bacon looks good enough to eat! My God, my arteries are clogged up just looking at it. Oh, oh, oh yea... Definitely cardiac arrest coming on!
Great Job!
-Ryan


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

RMMurray said:


> Dad gum Foam, that bacon looks good enough to eat! My God, my arteries are clogged up just looking at it. Oh, oh, oh yea... Definitely cardiac arrest coming on!
> Great Job!
> -Ryan


 Thank ye kindly. I still gotta find a way to thin slice the bacon, and when thats done of course it needs packaging. It just never ends. LOL

Thank ya again.


----------



## foamheart (May 17, 2015)

Here's what each of those "Slabs" slices up into.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 17, 2015






BTW, there is a good reason to go to the Culinary Arts School. I am just an ol redneck counrty boy who cooks. HAD I gone to school I would have been smart enough to trade out my sharp 8" chef knife and use my 12" to slice the bacon. Damn does it makes a difference! I did freeze the slabs before both slicings also. I gotta say I am impressed, although I ain't slicing 'em all up tomorrow, maybe a slab a day.....LOL

Here it is again, with all the bits and pieces I will include in the sliced up ziploc.













005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 17, 2015






 Ready for the freezer, I am having to get 'em in the freezer at night so no one sees 'em.













007.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 17, 2015






Ya know my hands smell so good I have almost bit into 'em a couple a times.

Ba du, ba du, ba du..... thats all folks!


----------



## wazzuqer (May 17, 2015)

Bacon looks great, I know what ya mean about slicing a block a day. Last time I made a full belly and 2 pork butts at the same time, when it came time to slice it all up,after the wife got done working a 13 hr shift I thought she was gonna kill me .......


----------



## chef willie (May 18, 2015)

outstanding work Kevin.....hard to believe it's just you with all that bacon....lol.....glad they say it's good for you now (or close to it).....congrats on making the banner....Willie


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2015)

Hey Kevin , Congrats on the banner, I told you you didn't have to slice mine !!!

Gary


----------



## hoity toit (May 18, 2015)

One heck of a job,you can't go wrong with Pops brine. It's all I have ever used.I saw  Restaurant Depot has bellies for $ 1.99lb right now. Guess I will venture over there.


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2015)

I think that is way to much bacon for Foam

Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2015)

wazzuqer said:


> Bacon looks great, I know what ya mean about slicing a block a day. Last time I made a full belly and 2 pork butts at the same time, when it came time to slice it all up,after the wife got done working a 13 hr shift I thought she was gonna kill me .......


Thank you. I have gotta tell you that 2" of steel makes a HUGE difference in slicing. Not only does it cut easier but with greater control I can more easily maintain a consistent slice (and thiner also).

Where I a trained professional, I would have known that...>LOL

I am not married but.... I am guessing I wouldn't have bothered the bride after work..>LOL

<Ha! Ha!, guard, turn, duck, dodge, parry, spin, thrust, run away, run away>


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> outstanding work Kevin.....hard to believe it's just you with all that bacon....lol.....glad they say it's good for you now (or close to it).....congrats on making the banner....Willie


Listen its all good for you if you work it off. Just as I get older, I seem to worry less and less about that.

Thank you Chef


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey Kevin , Congrats on the banner, I told you you didn't have to slice mine !!!
> 
> Gary


Thank you Gray. You just scared that I won't slice it fast enough.....LOL


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> One heck of a job,you can't go wrong with Pops brine. It's all I have ever used.I saw  Restaurant Depot has bellies for $ 1.99lb right now. Guess I will venture over there.


Thank you. I just can't believe at 2.00/lb you are not just filling the freezer. Bacon is great, Cracklins is awesome! Then smoked Crackling Pork is just to die for! I bet they serve it as a lunch special daily in heaven!


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2015)

I have more but the 8" chefs and the small knife are the usual go to knives in my kitchen. What happens, I just forget about the rest and a professional wouldn't do that. Heck I have much larger steel, its just not convienent to use on the 8" and small knives. I am starting to understand that those black plastic handles are not built for good grip or comfort.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 18, 2015






But those suckers will hold an edge, and with a pass on the steel ocassionally and they are back razor sharp.


----------



## wes w (May 18, 2015)

Simply awesome Kevin!

I always keep the smoked fat scraps for pinto beans.   Makes the whole house smell like smoked bacon!

As you stated, once you go home cured, you'll never go back!   Damn near better then sex... 

Awesome bacon!    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2015)

gary s said:


> I think that is way to much bacon for Foam
> 
> Gary


It never lasts long, especially sliced....


----------



## shannont (May 18, 2015)

I was mentioning today that I now need to learn to do bacon and looking at this thread is inspiring!  Also I'm wondering Foamheart do you have team of elves roaming around your place. I'm exhausted from all the work you put in but it all looks like its worth it.

great job!


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2015)

Wes W said:


> Simply awesome Kevin!
> 
> I always keep the smoked fat scraps for pinto beans.   Makes the whole house smell like smoked bacon!
> 
> ...


Thanks Wes, praise from a master is always humbling. Its a legal habit, its starts out inexpensive and grows on you...... I think it would be a fun business, but I am not sure it would hold the same alure if I was required to do it. BUT at least you'd get to smoke everyday, how great would that be!


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2015)

shannont said:


> I was mentioning today that I now need to learn to do bacon and looking at this thread is inspiring!  Also I'm wondering Foamheart do you have team of elves roaming around your place. I'm exhausted from all the work you put in but it all looks like its worth it.
> 
> great job!


Thank you, I came here to look for tips on a newly purchased MES30, then I saw the cured threads. My Pop has alzheimers and he remembered turning the hams and bacon as a kid so I started playing and he really has responded to the home cured meats. Which is great.

The recipes are up to you with so much help and guidance here. This bacon is really healthy. I cut the salt and sugar wayyyyyyyy back and got a delicious result, and it actually cured my burning problem. Its fun to try new things, and everyone enjoys helpping me get rid of stuff so I can refine my ideas.

But its like the old adage, you gotta get wet to learn how to swim. And usually thats all that it takes.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 19, 2015)

So i guess you need my addy....EH

Nice bacon


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I have more but the 8" chefs and the small knife are the usual go to knives in my kitchen. What happens, I just forget about the rest and a professional wouldn't do that. Heck I have much larger steel, its just not convienent to use on the 8" and small knives. I am starting to understand that those black plastic handles are not built for good grip or comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I saw that same set of knives in a Hitchcock Movie!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Bear


----------



## gary s (May 19, 2015)

It's funny how we get attached to things, I bought the knives I use right before #2 son was born, and he is 38. I don't like anyone using them except for me.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

nepas said:


> So i guess you need my addy....EH
> 
> Nice bacon


Thank you Nepas

I had your address where I am still sending your monthly checks... I assume its the same addy.


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I think I saw that same set of knives in a Hitchcock Movie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<Chuckles>

But they are not attempting to slice bacon. Knives really are not that ergomonically designed. The above are all well used, except the one next to the steel, its from my uncle. When he died he actually left a knife to each man in the family from his butcher shop. I am guessing I was the only one that was impressed. Wish I had the whole set and his butchers block.

Doh! There I go again, something else to gather dust....LOL Thats right it probably have would end up in a barn....


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

gary s said:


> It's funny how we get attached to things, I bought the knives I use right before #2 son was born, and he is 38. I don't like anyone using them except for me.
> 
> Gary


I am the same, I catch myself getting up to reach for another knife for someone to use. I mean who needs a 8" chefs to spread mayo on a slice of bread? LOL.... I started out with all Chicago Cutlery which are completely worn out from sharpening now. They all look like filet knives. Hence the stainless now. Once figured out they sharpen pretty easy, but I still swear the old carbon steel was better.


----------



## bdskelly (May 19, 2015)

Don't mean to highjack Kevin, ...But since Knives have been brought up!













P5190009.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ May 19, 2015






Nobody touches Dads knives.  Not nobody... Not no how....

LOL

Brian


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Don't mean to highjack Kevin, ...But since Knives have been brought up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thems a fancy set a knives ya got there. 

Really good knives and those handles look much more comfortible.


----------



## smokin sid (May 21, 2015)

Greetings Foamheart!

  Now ya have me cravin Bacon! I do have a question for you.When you shown your slabs

on the counter and the fan was blowing on them.You used a term I have never heard before.

I think the term was "Pellece" Can you please explain what that is?

                                                                                              Thank's

                                                                                            Smokin Sid


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2015)

Smokin Sid said:


> Greetings Foamheart!
> 
> Now ya have me cravin Bacon! I do have a question for you.When you shown your slabs
> 
> ...


Heres a good explaination:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pellicle_(cooking)

In my humble opinion its subcutaneous fat rising when the surface area of any meat is dryed. The surface area of meat, like your arm is filled with moisture (some more than others). You cause evaporation by blowing the wind across it. To the point it will usually cause the surface area to turn slightly yellow (fat lipids) and the skin will become tacky. At this point the smoke will better adhere to the meat.

Always try to dry your meats before smoking, the more the better. Wipe off moisture, evaporate to form a pelicle, heat in the smoker for a dewater cycle. I actually normally use the first hour in the smoker  a dewatering cycle. That is 275 degrees, vents wide open and the door cracked to allow as much fluid vapor as possible to escape.

Hope that answered ya question. A freind here taught me about them and I was extremely sceptial. Its easy to justify though. Think of it at an extreme, could you get any smoke on it under water? Its just different degrees of fluid . The drier the better for cooking, and a pellicle is the fats seen subcutaniously after ample fluid has been removed.

You gotta realize I am just a slow southern country boy, but thats the best I understand it.


----------



## bdskelly (May 21, 2015)

....ahhh hemm.  Did I miss the  Q View  of the sliced bacon and vacuum packing?


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> ....ahhh hemm.  Did I miss the  Q View  of the sliced bacon and vacuum packing?


Post #41, sliced and packaged.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Here's what each of those "Slabs" slices up into.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That there is pure awesomeness Foam...  Very nice lookin bacon my friend !   Thumbs Up   If by some chance ya don't have enough room in your freezer for a package or two.... Well, I'd be more than happy to help ya out !  :biggrin:    Seriously, very nice Foam !


----------



## bdskelly (May 22, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Post #41, sliced and packaged.


----------



## gary s (May 22, 2015)

Is my package on the way ???

Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 22, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That there is pure awesomeness Foam... Very nice lookin bacon my friend !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has to be the easiest thing to make since Pop's spells out the fornula. Its just takes a little time and a little room. Then you get to the fun, smoking it!

Thank you, but with Pops its hard to make bad bacon.


----------



## foamheart (May 22, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


>


I bet it would be simple slicing that bacon with the monster slicing knife you have.

Thank you.


----------



## foamheart (May 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> Is my package on the way ???
> 
> Gary


Why sure. I hope that dang postman doesn't steal it again.


----------



## smokin sid (May 23, 2015)

Greetings Foamheart!

   Thank you for the information. I learn something new every time I visit this informitive forum.

                                                                                         Keep On Smokin!

                                                                                           Smokin Sid


----------



## foamheart (May 23, 2015)

Howdee Sid, and you're most welcome.


----------



## disco (May 23, 2015)

Terrific looking smoke. Kudos to the Baron of bacon, the Prince of pork and the King of curing!







Disco


----------



## foamheart (May 23, 2015)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking smoke. Kudos to the Baron of bacon, the Prince of pork and the King of curing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You finially get some nice weather and we never see you again.......... Layin out by the Pool? .


----------



## disco (May 23, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> You finially get some nice weather and we never see you again.......... Layin out by the Pool? .


It was a confluence of a bunch of things. I have started golfing again. The garden had to go in. Some judges at Toastmasters took some medication and found me worthy of moving on in speech contests and I had to travel for that. This retirement is tough on a guy.


----------

